# Poljot



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy,

When are the next batch of Poljots due ?

I really like the look of the Ocean..

Cheers.

-Eric


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Next week and one has your name on it, Ocean Eric .


----------

